# Ecran d'accueil et nom du dossier "Home"



## paxcou (3 Août 2011)

Deux questions :

- La page d'accueil (identification) de Lion m'offre un icone pour pouvoir m'identifier et dessous une sorte de sous titre. Actuellement le sous titre est le nom de ma compagnie m'employant mais en changeant dans deux semaines, je souhaite changer le sous titre et mettre la prochaine. Comment faire ?

- Comment changer le nom du dossier "Home" sous Lion ? Actuellement c'est EIFB et je souhaite mettre LFS. Pour la même raison que précédemment. Merci

Et bonne journée !


----------



## Salsa2001 (4 Août 2011)

Pour changer le nom de la page d'identification :


Pomme (en haut à gauche) > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs & Groupes >Nom Complet (c'est ce qu'il faut modifier.)

Ensuite redémarre 


Par contre pour changer le nom du dossier Home, ça j'en ai aucune idée


----------



## paxcou (5 Août 2011)

Salsa2001 a dit:


> Pour changer le nom de la page d'identification :
> Pomme (en haut à gauche) > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs & Groupes >Nom Complet (c'est ce qu'il faut modifier.)



Ce n'est pas de ce nom là que je parlais mais plutôt de celui çi : Ecole Internationale....

Je souhaite changer ce que j'appelle ce sous-titre.

Merci pour votre réponse.







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------




paxcou a dit:


> - La page d'accueil (identification) de Lion m'offre un icone pour pouvoir m'identifier et dessous une sorte de sous titre. Actuellement le sous titre est le nom de ma compagnie m'employant mais en changeant dans deux semaines, je souhaite changer le sous titre et mettre la prochaine. Comment faire ?



Il faut aller dans les paramètres de sécurité du système préférence.



paxcou a dit:


> - Comment changer le nom du dossier "Home" sous Lion ? Actuellement c'est EIFB et je souhaite mettre LFS. Pour la même raison que précédemment. Merci
> Et bonne journée !



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1428?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## iMaque (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

-> Préférences système
-> Sécurité et confidentialité
-> Général
-> Afficher un message lorsque l'écran est verrouillé


----------

